# vBulletin ~What does FreeBSD have.



## paulfrottawa (Dec 5, 2008)

I notice that FreeBSD forum is using vBulletin. I used phpbb and just about to reinstall in a jail. However I would like one that gives thanks, plays video and such.

Any suggestions for one that is available in FreeBSD


----------



## tomh009 (Dec 5, 2008)

vBulletin runs on FreeBSD ... it's all PHP and MySQL.  It costs money, but it really is the most robust option out there.


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Dec 5, 2008)

vBulletin has many plugins and hacks which can add more possibilities to the it, but it costs some monney, tomh009 right 100%.
phpBB has big plugins repository too, I prefer it becouse it is free and works pretty both on the platform of Windows and on the platform of FreeBSD and it is so quick! Optimizing PHP interpreter and MySQL server daemon can make forum very quick.


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 6, 2008)

Have a look at simplemachines forum also. I employ it on several sites, and it works very well. I will agree however that vBulletin is quite possibly the best forum package available.

I tend to shy away from phpBB after I had a forum that got hacked (and it was the latest patchlevel of phpBB). YMMV.


----------



## Citsakots (Dec 6, 2008)

cajunman4life said:
			
		

> Have a look at simplemachines forum also. I employ it on several sites, and it works very well. I will agree however that vBulletin is quite possibly the best forum package available.
> 
> I tend to shy away from phpBB after I had a forum that got hacked (and it was the latest patchlevel of phpBB). YMMV.



SMF is extremely good and IMHO VBulletin and IPB aren't that much better considering how much they cost.


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Dec 6, 2008)

It is easy to make skins and self themes for simplemachines, I have the experience to it but I do not try this Forum distribution at real work, I will install and test it at the next my project, thanks for recommendations


----------



## marius (Dec 6, 2008)

cajunman4life said:
			
		

> Have a look at simplemachines forum also. I employ it on several sites, and it works very well. I will agree however that vBulletin is quite possibly the best forum package available.
> 
> I tend to shy away from phpBB after I had a forum that got hacked (and it was the latest patchlevel of phpBB). YMMV.



As far as I know, phpbb have not had a single security hole after they hired some security people to look over phpbb's code. This is more than two years ago, so I believe and hope that phpbb is a lot safer these days. Anyway, I must admit that I like vbulletin just as much as phpbb.


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 6, 2008)

SMF was designed from the ground up with emphasis on security rather than style. It was designed by security experts who use Unix on a regular basis. It is quite feature-laden these days though, which is nice, and is easy to administrate. Its only problems are in the fact that sometimes it's a little _too_ secure, and mod writers don't tend to keep things updated so add-ons often stop functioning when you update the forum software (which happens very infrequently but it does happen). As a result of the security of the forum software, themes tend to be isolated, so add-ons that work with the default theme rarely carry over into other themes without manual recoding. That can be a real pain in the head.


----------



## Kitche (Dec 6, 2008)

Well IPB is actually free(sorta) I found out the cost is mainly for the support contract.


----------



## osjak (Dec 14, 2008)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> I notice that FreeBSD forum is using vBulletin. I used phpbb and just about to reinstall in a jail. However I would like one that gives thanks, plays video and such.
> 
> Any suggestions for one that is available in FreeBSD


I have been through almost "all" forums through the past several years - phpBB, IPB, SMF, vBulletin you name it. At the present time I have come to a conclusion that vBulletin is the best available option you can get as a complete package. The money they charge is well worth it (I am not affiliated with them). vBulletin team keeps a centralized system for publishing mods and hacks, themes etc. They keep an eye on their status and notify you on mods you have installed on *your* forum if they/others find a vulnerability or a critical update is out. That alone is worth the money because it saves you lots of maintenance time. Also, as others have mentioned vBulletin has many more useful mods avalable comparing to other forums, probably because they stimulate their mod developers. A heavily modified vBulletin is way easier to update, while most other forums  become less upgradeable with every additional mod installed. 

So, my recommendation - go with vBulletin if your want the most robust solution. If you only want a basic stock free forum then SMF would be my choice.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 14, 2008)

maximumcpu.net has a nice SMF theme in use. ( //forums.  that is)  
just mentioned in passing


----------



## DrLee (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been using Vbulletin for a while now and I never experienced any problem. I think that vBulletin is quite possibly the best forum package available but php seems very good aswell. I saw a lot of very important websites using php and I'm considering giving it a try. Simulation pret immobilier


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 16, 2009)

> phpBB has big plugins repository too



There is no such thing as a `plugin' with phpBB.
What you have is patches which you apply to the phpBB code.
They're not even patches as you and I know them, they're a bunch of instructions (open file X, find line Y, change it to Z), someone really needs to introduce these guys to diff(1).

This is different from vBulletin, which has hundreds of (Documented!) hooks which can be used by plugins.

I believe there phpBB currently some basic code which adds hooks, but it's non-functional, as far as I could find a few months ago there is little headway to making a fully-featured plugin system ... It would seem the phpBB people are actually happy with the current system of `plugins'.

To answer the original question:
In my opinion vBulletin is the best overall forum software, I tested several packages (Including phpBB and SMF mentioned earlier) when I set up a forum some time ago, and found that vB is the best one by far.


----------



## Gabyrpg (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

Awesome post, thanks! simulation emprunt immobilier​


----------



## knotabot (Apr 26, 2009)

This a free forum software that doesn't use MySQL. PHP only!
It uses a flat text file data base.
Maybe give it a whirl and see if it suits you.

http://www.myupb.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Lincoln (May 26, 2009)

knotabot if it doesn't used mysql so where did the files go? If it is only a text file then it might not be very organized. It would be better to use MYSQL database.

Simulation pret immobilier


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2009)

It is not 'only a text file' if I read it correctly. They use something called TextDB, which uses databases and tables just as well (http://www.myupb.com/wiki/index.php/TextDB_Tutorial). It does look extremely dead in the water, though.


----------



## knotabot (May 27, 2009)

> MyUPB is a flat file bulletin board powered by TextDB, an in house production.



I am guessing, but maybe they are managing TextDB without a formal project takeover.
Or they have developed their own TextDB.

The main page appears to be updated with new version of MyUPB.

They have a TextDB channel at their trial forum.
http://forum.myupb.com/viewforum.php?id=8


----------

